# Rave Coffee 'Italian Job' beans - bargain price at the moment!



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

Two days ago ordered 2kg beans through Amazon - £9.50 per kilo, £2.70 shipping = £21.70

Just checked the label on the bottom of the bags and they were roasted 13th May, two days ago.

Brilliant price and brilliant service for my favourite beans!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Think you could have got cheaper direct from Rave. Spend £25 fir free p&p or 1.85 for second class post. As the beans will want a good ten days to degas i don't see much benefit in paying higher fir next day delivery.

That said i am now back on to IJ and enjoying very much. The guys at Rave are good on the phone so maybe worth ringing direct for the next batch.


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

Just got 1kg of fudge and 1kg of mocha java from rave, ordered 12th roasted 13th deliverd 15th. Can't fault their service


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Usually order from Has Bean, Union or James. How do these dudes compare please? I don't like a dark roast!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

From what I've had from Rave they tend to be medium to dark roast.

Excellent beans if you're into the darker roasts.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm. I may take a punt on the fudge. Or the signature. Get seriously vexed by the occasional super dark bitter nasty I happen upon when taking a punt sometimes though! Never tried rave though and lots of buzz on here.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not a fan of very dark bitter roasts and I have always been extremely happy with Rave.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK Thanks. Done deal. 1kg of the brown stuff ordered. Cheers.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonc said:


> OK Thanks. Done deal. 1kg of the brown stuff ordered. Cheers.


Just remember that the Rave Fudge blend is not intended to be drunk as espresso but in milk.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Call me a heathen but I'm all about the milk.

With my near binary palate I'm sure the Fudge would be fine for me in any form anyhow.

Although I think I ordered the signature.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

cruisecoffee said:


> Two days ago ordered 2kg beans through Amazon - £9.50 per kilo, £2.70 shipping = £21.70
> 
> Just checked the label on the bottom of the bags and they were roasted 13th May, two days ago.
> 
> Brilliant price and brilliant service for my favourite beans!


Every time i have ordered Rave, its been roasted and despatched the day i have ordered, and recieved the next day.

Top marks from me, wouldnt even entertain the Amazon option, its very east to spend £25 and get free postage on the Rave website.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

The service from Rave has in my very limited experience been excellent. Tried my first couple of IJ espressos last night - mmmm  delicious!


----------



## cruisecoffee (Nov 28, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Every time i have ordered Rave, its been roasted and despatched the day i have ordered, and recieved the next day.
> 
> Top marks from me, wouldnt even entertain the Amazon option, its very east to spend £25 and get free postage on the Rave website.


Fine but I didn't spend £25, I spent £21.70. Sorry you have had a problem with Amazon, I've never had any issues with them


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Didnt say i had problems with amazon, have just heard that sometimes you can a bag with a roast date over a week old.

For £3.30 extra i would rather order direct knowing its going to be as fresh as it can be.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

but even a roast date of over a week old is technically fine, IJ reaches it best around day 10 after roasting

that said I had some from Amazon that were a lot older than that so I always buy direct now


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> but even a roast date of over a week old is technically fine, IJ reaches it best around day 10 after roasting
> 
> that said I had some from Amazon that were a lot older than that so I always buy direct now


Looking forward to that! It was great last night after just 7 days


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

I once and only once ordered IJ from Amazon Prime as I needed emergency beans in a day for a small gathering. 1kg bag I got was a few days shy of 4 weeks from roast date so just made loads of flat whites for everyone, some twice which wasn't so bad as the bag we'd almost finish in the end but I'd just go direct to them now for freshness guarantee. Doesn't have to be just online, as others suggested they're very friendly over the phone and won't ask whether you want fava or french when you ask for some beans


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Big O said:


> I once and only once ordered IJ from Amazon Prime as I needed emergency beans in a day for a small gathering. 1kg bag I got was a few days shy of 4 weeks from roast date so just made loads of flat whites for everyone, some twice which wasn't so bad as the bag we'd almost finish in the end but I'd just go direct to them now for freshness guarantee. Doesn't have to be just online, as others suggested they're very friendly over the phone and won't ask whether you want fava or french when you ask for some beans


Just as long as you get a nice Chianti and some liver with your fava beans you'll be fine


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Just as long as you get a nice Chianti and some liver with your fava beans you'll be fine


You're very frank, Clarice. I think it would be quite something to know you in private life!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Big O said:


> You're very frank, Clarice. I think it would be quite something to know you in private life!


Scary!....let's just hope it's only the Italian Job you can smell!!!!!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Scary!....let's just hope it's only the Italian Job you can smell!!!!!


Even more scary!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

What happened to this thread!?


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

jonc said:


> What happened to this thread!?


Too many smilies? Yes too many smilies you're right...

back on topic, if milk based then fudge is a good first punt, signature I was torn couldn't make out much from it but may experiment a little more sometime, IJ has robusta so may find it to be on the darker side but is nice in a flat white or even just a quick splash of milk in a double shot, loads of chocolate character...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I do like IJ, it's not the most complex of bean but if you're into the Italian style roast it's pretty dam good. Excellent for the price too.

For espresso from Rave I really like the Rwanda red Bourbon from them and also the Cuban


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Just finishing off a 250g bag of Cuban now, lovely beans, think I will get a kg next time.

For value for money you cant go wrong with IJ, not that much more for 1kg than some beans are for 250g and they ain't half bad!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

truegrace said:


> Just finishing off a 250g bag of Cuban now, lovely beans, think I will get a kg next time.
> 
> For value for money you cant go wrong with IJ, not that much more for 1kg than some beans are for 250g and they ain't half bad!


The Cuban is pretty nice.

Just making my way towards the bottom of 1kg myself with some jagong village ageing under the counter.

Enjoyed the Cuban, but will be nice to get some other tastes.

Bought a kilo from Union too, and it's double the price.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> The Cuban is pretty nice.
> 
> Just making my way towards the bottom of 1kg myself with some jagong village ageing under the counter.
> 
> ...


Rave are good value for money, and even more so as I work about 5 mins walk away so no postage fees


----------

